# New Icon Irix Headlamp



## Meganoggin

I was just looking at the Optics Planet website and found a new headlamp listed, its called the Icon Irix - the design looks very interesting!

It is slated for July release - anyone got any more details... TempestUK you know who you are!

(edit) Runtime is listed at 72 hours on low from 1 AA! 5 Lumens on low and 35 Lumens on high! Variable output! Sounds perfect?


----------



## Force Attuned

There are actually 2 versions (Irix and an Irix II).

The Irix II is listed as also having 2 outputs of 5/50 lumens with a 100hr runtime with a single AA battery. The Irix II isn't yet pictured but the original version sure does look cool. Might wait on the Icon penlight until the new headlamps come out.


----------



## FroggyTaco

linkage?


----------



## DLF

FroggyTaco said:


> linkage?


You must work on strengthening your search-fu, Grasshopper:

http://www.opticsplanet.net/icon-irix-headlamp-led-w-reflector-1-aa-purple.html


----------



## FroggyTaco

apparently..I did a site search ofr both icon & icon irix but got nothing. so props to you! Maybe Firefox & opticsHQ dont play well? :shrug:


----------



## Ragiska

do a general web search, one of the top hits


----------



## Beacon of Light

I wonder if it will operate like the Princeton Tec Remix with a combination ie. a Maxbright LED and 4 5mm LEDs working independantly whether you choose low or high. The variable output might switch to the higher power center reflectored LED once over 50%?


----------



## Meganoggin

Found a picture of the Irix II on Lighthound - listed as out of stock at the moment....

http://www.lighthound.com/Icon-Irix-II-Headlamp-1-AA-Gray_p_3568.html


----------



## carrot

I want one!!!!!!!! This is the headlamp I've been waiting for!


----------



## greenLED

Funky. The yellow one reminds me of Bumblebee (AutoBot).


----------



## Force Attuned

They do look good. Can't wait to get my hands on one of the new headlamps and Icon penlights.


----------



## defloyd77

Wow, that's quite the headlamp they have there. I'm totally diggin' the grey one! I wonder if they're going to keep the top strap, some (I'm assuming early) pictures of the Irix I show a red headlamp with a top strap, but is said to be purple, other sites show the purple one without the top strap. I personally would prefer it to be without on a lightweight headlamp such as this one.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

So the Irix I is 5-35 lumen for 72 hrs. and the Irix II is 5-50 lumen for 100 hrs.?


----------



## Illum

EDITED


----------



## defloyd77

Illum said:


> you said the same about the Saint...then about the minimus...obviously you don't know what you are really waiting for...



A new headlamp to buy I'm sure


----------



## swxb12

Single-AA, awesome. Pleeeease be a battery vampire :twothumbs



> [FONT=&quot]• [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Continuous variable-output capability
> • Ergonomic dial allows for easy switching between output levels[/FONT]



Hmm...tell me more...


----------



## defloyd77

I'm dying to know what 5mm's this things uses. Whataya guys think it'll use, Nichia or Cree? (I know there are other brands, but I'm putting all of my money I don't have on one of those 2.)


----------



## NoFair

the Irix I looks very nice, don't need it though 

Would make a great gift light, will consider getting one after seeing some reviews.

Wonder how easy it is to open


----------



## Illum

defloyd77 said:


> A new headlamp to buy I'm sure



yep 
I'll be waiting for the review on gearcarrot


----------



## copperfox

I'm definitely getting my wife one of these.


----------



## jp2515

More new Icon lights, now I can't decide which one to get. Might have to pick up both! lovecpf


----------



## Beacon of Light

Any ETA on when these will be available?


----------



## defloyd77

Beacon of Light said:


> Any ETA on when these will be available?



Optics Planet says July.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

dealgrabber2002 said:


> So the Irix I is 5-35 lumen for 72 hrs. and the Irix II is 5-50 lumen for 100 hrs.?



I think I found the answer to my own question.

Irix I is 5-35 lumen with reflector (no pic, but it did say reflector on opticsplanet)

Irix II is 5-50 lumen with 5 led (at least that's what it look like in the pic)


----------



## carrot

A very small bit of Google-fu reveals what the Irix I / Reflector looks like: http://www.tactical-store.com/picture-1-ts-nq-fl-ixp107a.html


----------



## Snow

To be honest, I can't see them replacing my Zebralights with such low output on high, but they still look pretty cool and I'll have to pick one up to play with.


----------



## defloyd77

It's July, are they here yet?


----------



## Ajay

Good single AA headlamps are hard to find. I hope I can get this one before my next night hike on the 19th.


----------



## Ajay

Ok these are now showing up on the manufacturer's website. http://www.myiconlight.com

Anybody got one yet?


----------



## edc3

I'm hoping I can get my hands on an Irix II before I go camping on the 30th. Come on Frys, get with it!


----------



## Size15's

edc3 said:


> I'm hoping I can get my hands on an Irix II before I go camping on the 30th. Come on Frys, get with it!


I'm sure you'll find opportunities to take the IRIX camping but I doubt it'll be this time.


----------



## edc3

:mecry:Oh well. Maybe next trip. God knows I'm already taking too many flashlights with me on this one. I'll still be anxious to get one when they're available.


----------



## Force Attuned

Anyone got their hands on one of these yet?


----------



## Force Attuned

Just placed an online order and was told item would be in stock around the end of the month. Here's hoping.


----------



## edc3

Force Attuned said:


> Just placed an online order and was told item would be in stock around the end of the month. Here's hoping.



What country is the vendor in?


----------



## Force Attuned

US I believe.


----------



## edc3

Thanks Force Attuned. Hopefully that means I'll see them here by early next month.


----------



## Force Attuned

I'll update when I hear further. Very much looking forward to this headlamp. Hoping it will work well with long distance running at night time.


----------



## Force Attuned

After all that, I got the "Your order has been placed on hold" e-mail. Irix headlamp not expected to be received within the next 10 days.


----------



## Monocrom

No one has one yet?


----------



## mellowman

Some places list 8/03 as availability and shipment date.


----------



## mellowman

Update: now showing up as available/in-stock on 8/22.


----------



## Ajay

I now have something better to wait for:
http://www.zebralight.com/H51-Headlamp-AA-200Lm_p_37.html


Waiting for the warm version.

Sorry Icon.


----------



## carrot

Ajay said:


> I now have something better to wait for:
> http://www.zebralight.com/H51-Headlamp-AA-200Lm_p_37.html
> 
> 
> Waiting for the warm version.
> 
> Sorry Icon.


Sorry, I think I'll take the Irix. Looks much COOLER.

I have other (unpleasant) things I could say, but this is an Irix thread. Let's keep it that way.


----------



## edc3

Which model does everyone plan to buy? I'm leaning toward the II to replace my Black Diamond Quad - the 3xAAA format is not cutting it. For around $30 a floody 5mm headlamp running for up 100 hours on one AA AND with a Saint-like UI sounds very appealing.


----------



## defloyd77

edc3 said:


> Which model does everyone plan to buy?



I had wanted to buy a Princeton Tec Fuel as I liked it's size and beamshape, but damn, it's Nichia DS's were horribly blue, so I'm hoping the II has decently tinted 5mm's so I can get that instead.

Any word on the top strap?


----------



## Force Attuned

I'm going the Irix II at this stage. Hopefully won't take too long now!


----------



## mellowman

ditto, Irix II. Edc3 summed it up well. I just hope the tint is ok and if not then that it is easy to open up and replace.

@defloyd77, there is no top strap on either Irix. You can check Icon's web page. I think what you saw was part of the strap from another lamp underneath.


----------



## Force Attuned

mellowman said:


> Update: now showing up as available/in-stock on 8/22.


 
Hopefully...I haven't heard anything else after placing my pre-order.


----------



## ktm032

I wonder if they are going to choose the warm bin gs as I know that Icon as is has all warm led offerings. 

This is going to interesting as paul kim has never sold anything that doesn't amaze me.

Im anxious....


----------



## defloyd77

ktm032 said:


> I wonder if they are going to choose the warm bin gs as I know that Icon as is has all warm led offerings.
> 
> This is going to interesting as paul kim has never sold anything that doesn't amaze me.
> 
> Im anxious....



All warm LED offerings?


----------



## mellowman

Force Attuned said:


> Hopefully...I haven't heard anything else after placing my pre-order.



Well the site that was listing a delivery/shipment estimate no longer list any icon irix headlamps at all. Not good. Hope it wasn't this thread.

I also have a pre-order though with another site than you I think and haven't heard anything.

@ktm032, I did a search of icon flashlight reviews and none of them mention neutral (my preference) or warm tints. Some actually mention blueish tints.

BTW, not a fan of the cult of personality method of advertising. Very MBA marketing 101 from the 80's/90's. I could care less who paul kim is, just make good lights and they'll sell themselves. I also wouldn't mind if they toned down the branding on their products too. Huge logos are just fugly.


----------



## FlashPilot

Has anyone got their hands on an Irix II yet?


----------



## Size15's

FlashPilot said:


> Has anyone got their hands on an Irix II yet?


Or perhaps 'Has anyone got an IRIX II on their head yet?' :devil:


----------



## FlashPilot

Size15's said:


> Or perhaps 'Has anyone got an IRIX II on their head yet?' :devil:


 
It does have a cool look to it.  Lets hope it works as well as anticipated.


----------



## edc3

I've put this one on the back burner for a bit, having just made a substantial flashlight purchase, but I'm still looking forward to getting one. I'd never handled any Icon lights until this month when I bought a Rogue 1 on sale. Although the design didn't do much for me, I was very impressed with the manufacturing quality. It's a very well-made light. I've since given the Rogue to my nephew. If the Irix are anywhere near the same quality I think I'll be very happy with mine.


----------



## Meganoggin

The packaging looks nice :naughty:


----------



## Beacon of Light

Anyone order one yet? Are they shipping from stores yet?


----------



## Force Attuned

I am expecting a notification within the next week to say they are in stock and ready for shipping.


----------



## mellowman

I haven't received any news but I now see in-stock estimates of Sept. 10th.


----------



## ama230

defloyd77 said:


> All warm LED offerings?



not all, as of now as I had gotten two more icon rogue ones and they were both cool bins. This is a first and still love them so I stand corrected and do not offer all warm bins... I also was wrong to assume from the 10 icon lights I own. Sorry for the misconception.:thumbsdow

Again I hope they offer the new nichia gs k1's warm bin as this would absolutely rock at night. The photon rex is fourty lumens and has four leds vs the new irix which has five. Also why wouldn't they?


----------



## Mockingbird

Is it possible that Optics Planet has the Irix II in stock? I hit the "add to cart" button and it didn't say they DON'T have it in stock.


----------



## Tempest UK

ama230 said:


> the 10 icon lights I own.



10 ICON light? Good grief.

Who could possibly need that many?

...


----------



## mellowman

Mockingbird said:


> Is it possible that Optics Planet has the Irix II in stock? I hit the "add to cart" button and it didn't say they DON'T have it in stock.



Pretty sure it just means pre-order. Same thing happen to me at another site so I placed an order because I thought they had it in stock. A week later after I emailed them a what's up with my order and I find it is really a pre-order.



Tempest UK said:


> 10 ICON light? Good grief.
> 
> *Who could possibly need that many*?
> 
> ...



An octopus with duel side headlamp mounts.


----------



## defloyd77

Mockingbird said:


> Is it possible that Optics Planet has the Irix II in stock? I hit the "add to cart" button and it didn't say they DON'T have it in stock.



They won't say they don't have it in stock, you may get an e-mail saying they aren't however, they've told me that their inventory is so large, they cannot keep their site up to date, so if one needs to know if something is in stock, you are to e-mail them.


----------



## edc3

After watching a video of the Surefire Saint I'm really itching for that continuously variable UI - in a headlamp I can afford. I found this picture today. It looks like it's from a catalog. Has anybody seen an Icon catalog?


----------



## mellowman

FWIW, I'm now seeing in-stock estimates of 9/29.


----------



## edc3

FWIW I filled out the contact form on Icon's website asking when they would be out. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## ama230

Tempest UK said:


> 10 ICON light? Good grief.
> 
> Who could possibly need that many?
> 
> ...



Let me fix that as they are slowly disappearing as they are family give aways...

They are awesome and the 15-20 bucks i had payed for them is a great deal and knowing that im saving money and giving a reliable light to a family member makes it worth missing my lights.

Also gave away an icon solo as im generous and keeps me from hording as that tv show is a great wake up!

Sorry for the off topic...

The picture posted with the catalog add make it look even better as with all the icons the pictures do not give it justice as the styling and quality are awesome. The headband looks great and cant wait to see these in action. It looks like the irix1 & 2 are going to be out at the same time as the maglite ml100 series. It stinks as all the christmas shoppers are going to have these sold out quick, god dang you holidays!!!

@100hrs for a headband is just crazy with this much style and simplicity...


----------



## Mockingbird

I got tired of waiting and just now ordered an Energizer 1AA variable output headlamp from BrightGuy. I'll try to let you know how it works out.


----------



## Mockingbird

Got my Energizer micro LED headlight today. I like it. I was afraid the beam would be too narrow for reading, but it's fine for me. The Energizer projects a 22 inch diameter hot spot onto a wall from 3 feet away. Nice creamy tint to my eyes. It claims 60 lumens on high and I wouldn't dispute that. I do not recommend it for those of you who are bothered by PWM. I can't detect any on high, but it gets progressively bad as you dim it down to it's claimed 6 lumen low. The two red LEDs are either on or off - no dimming and you can't have the red and white on at the same time. I won't be using the red anyway.


----------



## Force Attuned

Haven't heard anything after placing a pre-order almost 3 months ago...


----------



## Meganoggin

SupremeCo in Hong Kong have them in stock, so I would guess they will be filtering through to dealers any time soon. I can't wait!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I just got notification from yourcornerstore.com that the Irix II is in stock.

Their website shows 23 of the Irix I and 32 of the Irix II in stock.

I ordered my Irix II for $26.55 shipped.


----------



## FlashPilot

Captain Spaulding said:


> I just got notification from yourcornerstore.com that the Irix II is in stock.
> 
> Their website shows 23 of the Irix I and 32 of the Irix II in stock.
> 
> I ordered my Irix II for $26.55 shipped.


Thats great news, congrats! Im looking forward to your thoughts/review.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Why isn't that Kershaw10off promo code working? Just for their knives or something?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I couldnt get any promos to work, but it is only $20.10 which is way cheaper than either opticsplanet or lighthound so I just went with it.


----------



## edc3

Thanks for the link Captain Spaulding. Just ordered mine. Looks like they have a California warehouse, which should speed up delivery.


----------



## mellowman

Got shipment notification today of my pre-order. Should arrive by Wed.


----------



## readyme

mellowman said:


> Got shipment notification today of my pre-order. Should arrive by Wed.




Keep us updated...this headlamp may be the "holy grail" I have been looking for to mount on the front of my helmet.


----------



## edc3

Mine left Bell, California yesterday. I'm having it shipped to my office in San Jose, so it should be here by Wednesday too!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

edc3 said:


> Mine left Bell, California yesterday. I'm having it shipped to my office in San Jose, so it should be here by Wednesday too!


 
Which one did you order? Irix I or II?

I am lending toward II because if I wanted throw, I have a handheld flashlight. And since it's only 35 lumen on Iris I, it can't throw that far anyway.


----------



## edc3

I ordered an Irix II. My headlamp usage is close to medium range, so throw is not important. I'd rather have a wider beam pattern. As you noted, Irix II has slightly higher output and, more importantly, something like 30% better runtime.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

dealgrabber2002 said:


> if I wanted throw, I have a handheld flashlight. And since it's only 35 lumen on Iris I, it can't throw that far anyway.


 

Exactly my thoughts on why I went with the II.

50 floody lumens would be a nice combo with a throwy handheld.


----------



## edc3

Well my Irix isn't coming today. It took the better part of 12 hours the first day to travel less than 10 miles from one PO to the next. It's now somewhere between Los Angeles and here. Should arrive tomorrow. Anyone got theirs yet? Let's see some pics!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Just got notification that mine is at home waiting for me! Pics and thoughts coming tonight!:twothumbs


----------



## Meganoggin

Hooray for Captain Spaulding! (Marx Brothers joke anyone geddit?)

I can't wait for the photo's and review Captain :thumbsup:


----------



## edc3

Mine is saying "out for delivery"! Should have it at work in a couple of hours.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

THis things is sweet!

Very lightweight, looks great, comfortable on the head, and seems to be every bit of 50 lumens on high.

Its not dark here yet but I played with it in the dark garage and it is very floody.

The turn switch on the top is very cool. It very smoothly turns and is continuously variable... The only "click" is when it turns all the way off. No click stops on the way. Pretty sweet.

It feels like very solid (but lightweight) plastic and the battery tube is actually metal.

It rotates up and down very easily for a full field of view. Maybe too easily. I think if one was running (or headbanging:rockwith this on, it might have a tendency to rotate down by itself. Im thinking rubber bands may be needed to keep it from rotating when you dont want it to.

One in the packaging






You can see how it clips in to the headband





Size comparison with an SF Backup





And in my hand











And where the battery slides in. Included one AA with it






And lights on






I like it a lot. Its a keeper for sure. In conjunction with a throwy torch, Im all set for night hikes!

EDIT: I just found out that if you actually turn the unit upside down so the switch is on the bottom, it prevents it from rotating down too far. It stops at a good point right in front of you. This may be better for running with it so it doesnt come down too far.


----------



## carrot

This is easily the poor man's Saint. I look forward to picking one up in the near future!


----------



## gunga

Wow, very cool! WOnder what the Irix 1 is like.

Yes, poor man's saint. I like Zebralights, but continuously variable is so rare and cool!

:twothumbs


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Just to see how it would work, I put my Irix on the headband for my zebra light.

This holds it way tighter and doesnt let it rotate very easily at all. This would be rock solid for nighttime trail running (or head-banging :rock. Just as comfortable as well.


----------



## carrot

gunga said:


> Wow, very cool! WOnder what the Irix 1 is like.
> 
> Yes, poor man's saint. I like Zebralights, but continuously variable is so rare and cool!
> 
> :twothumbs


With the IRIX finally out I can't imagine why anybody would bother buying a Zebralight...?


----------



## cave dave

Any sign of PWM at lower settings?

Also 5mm leds sticking out like that with no lip below will likely cause a glare problem for eyeglass wearers.


----------



## cave dave

carrot said:


> With the IRIX finally out I can't imagine why anybody would bother buying a Zebralight...?



Higher High, Lower low, better beam, Neutral tints.
:tinfoil:


----------



## carrot

cave dave said:


> Higher High, Lower low, better efficiency, better beam, Neutral tints.
> :tinfoil:


Don't forget flaky electronics, faulty clickies, and cracked lenses


----------



## Captain Spaulding

cave dave said:


> Any sign of PWM at lower settings?
> 
> Also 5mm leds sticking out like that with no lip below will likely cause a glare problem for eyeglass wearers.



Yikes, I forgot to test that.

Sure enough. PWM visible on lowest. It starts at about half brightness and gets worse the lower you go.

Luckily PWM doesnt make me nauseous, it is a bit annoying however.

I dont seem to notice it too much just moving my hand quickly in front of it, but if I take the thing off and swing it in rapid circles, PWM is certainly visible. Its still not bad enough for me to not think this light is a keeper.


----------



## edc3

Great pictures and write-up Captain. I got mine today too. I'll echo everything thing you said, with an emphasis on how easily it rotates. Mine is VERY loose in the holder. It doesn't feel very secure, as if it could pretty easily fall out. Everything else is very positive. I really like it, but I have to figure out a way to make it more secure. Maybe I'll give the Zebralight headband a try.

So, really neat, inexpensive, compact headlamp, but more than a little disappointing attachment design. "Design•ology"? Maybe not.


----------



## defloyd77

What's the word on the tint?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

defloyd77 said:


> What's the word on the tint?



Id say on the "cool" side of white but not blue... Since there is absolutely no hotspot at all, it seems like it plays tricks with my eyes when trying to compare tint to my other lights. 

To my eyes, its just like my Ti Killer with a single 5mm LED if that helps...


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Captain Spaulding said:


> Id say on the "cool" side of white but not blue... Since there is absolutely no hotspot at all, it seems like it plays tricks with my eyes when trying to compare tint to my other lights.
> 
> To my eyes, its just like my Ti Killer with a single 5mm LED if that helps...



Beamshot?


----------



## NoFair

Looks nice, but the PWM is a deal breaker for me..  

My H501W functions perfectly so no real worry..

Thanks for the pics and impressions:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

beamshots eh, ok Ill try. My cam is not the best, but these turned out pretty much exactly like what Im seeing. Hope these help.

Here is one inside the garage, Im about 10 feet from the door.








Here is one looking down with it on my head, Im 6' 2"







And tree leaves about 8 feet away.. The color of the leaves is actually pretty accurate.


----------



## Vesper

Definitely going to pick up one of these. Icon lights seem a very good value at the price-point. The PMW isn't a big deal to me unless it's overly obvious. The loose swivel is a bummer though. I can see the plastic-on-plastic being a big problem. Maybe a wide but thin o-ring on one or both of the contact points or a small bumper glued in back would work.

Regardless, digging these new Icon lights of late.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Vesper said:


> Definitely going to pick up one of these. Icon lights seem a very good value at the price-point. The PMW isn't a big deal to me unless it's overly obvious. The loose swivel is a bummer though. I can see the plastic-on-plastic being a big problem. Maybe a wide but thin o-ring on one or both of the contact points or a small bumper glued in back would work.
> 
> Regardless, digging these new Icon lights of late.



At $26 to my door, I believe its the deal of the year for me. The PWM is not overly obvious. Its not anywhere near as bad as my maratacs are on low. 

Yeah Ive been thinking of solutions to the loose swivel. It shouldnt be too hard to fix. As far as a "small bumper glued in back", there already is one but its not big enough. It has two round little raised rubber bumpers on the inside of the plastic holder. Youre right, something bigger there may do it.

Here is a pic of the "bumper"





I do have one final concern for longevity of a certain part. Behind the plastic mount, there is a very thin foam rubber piece that is to cushion the forehead. It is very thin and held in place by four small slits in it that go over little plastic forks. I am cocerned that this piece may tear, or just wear down, especially if sweating a bunch.

It looks like this:

THis is it in place





This is it removed from the forks on one side:





This is with it removed completely. Is it me, or does it look fragile? It also seems like they should have had two "crossbars" instead of just the one. Save weight perhaps?






Any way, I wonder if Icon would have replacement "forehead pads" for sale in case these wear through and get ripped up.


----------



## defloyd77

Thanks Captain, you're the man!


----------



## edc3

Captain Spaulding said:


> Any way, I wonder if Icon would have replacement "forehead pads" for sale in case these wear through and get ripped up.



Mine came with an extra forehead pad. Check your packaging, in case it's still in there.

I wore my headlamp for about 20 minutes last night. I found it a little uncomfortable. Someone upthread asked about glare on glasses. At the lowest point of the swivel there is glare with or without glasses. I did a little testing of the mount. Hold the headlamp by the strap, it didn't take much force to snap the light out of the mount. Until I figure out a good way to secure it, I'm going to have to be careful. On the other hand, I really like the beam, just a nice, even flood and the UI is great. I think for me this will be a gateway headlamp to a Saint Minimus.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

edc3 said:


> Mine came with an extra forehead pad. Check your packaging, in case it's still in there.
> 
> I wore my headlamp for about 20 minutes last night. I found it a little uncomfortable. Someone upthread asked about glare on glasses. At the lowest point of the swivel there is glare with or without glasses. I did a little testing of the mount. Hold the headlamp by the strap, it didn't take much force to snap the light out of the mount. Until I figure out a good way to secure it, I'm going to have to be careful. On the other hand, I really like the beam, just a nice, even flood and the UI is great. I think for me this will be a gateway headlamp to a Saint Minimus.



Mine doesnt seem to by quite as loose as yours. Mine wont snap out that easily... Still needs something to keep it from rotating down on its own though... Im not really a headlamp aficionado, and have only had a few, but this one is the lightest most comfortable one I have had. Oh yeah, thanks for the extra pad tip, i missed it!




defloyd77 said:


> Thanks Captain, you're the man!




Happy to be of service to the community!


----------



## mellowman

Got my Irix II and here are my impressions.

1.) Came with an alki battery inside. Didn't expect it.

2.) The light does rotate easily but I didn't think it will be an issue for me personally. The amount of force needed to make it rotate on its own while wearing it was more than the force needed to make the headband come down. So I'd have to have the headband on rather tight and be running for this to be an issue. I don't like wearing tight headbands anyways which is why I use hand held lights when night running.

But if this is an issue for some, I think the easiest fix is to add electrical tape or duct tape around the section of the light that slips into the holders.

3.) I like the form or size of the light but I do notice it shinning my nose when pointed down to work on something close. Though I'll probably won't have it on high when I do so this isn't a big issue for me.

edit: Also if you flip it so the power knob is on the bottom rather than the top the lowest it can go puts the light output almost level. But operating the knob is more difficult this way.

4.) PWM, even on low I don't notice it but then I rarely do on other lights. I guess I'm just not sensitive to it.

5.) The tint. This is among the most blue'ish lights I've ever had. Ranks up there with the worst DX lights I've had. Real deal breaker here for me. It's so blue I don't think I'll be using it much if at all.

The front face with the LEDs is silicone or rubbery plastic which is glued on. I'll probably change the LEDs eventually, though finding good NW leds is a challenge.

edit: 6.) The packaging sucks. It's impossible to open without damaging the package significantly.


----------



## readyme

Thanks for all the reviews and thoughts. :wave:
Sounds like a winner for me. The headband wont matter since I will mount it to the front of my helmet with a couple zip ties. Time to go find one in stock.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Solution for both issues. The too-easy rotation as well as the too-easy pop out. A couple O-Rings on each side.

Now it is much more solid. Still rotates, but wont rotate on its own. It is also now roughly twice as hard to remove it. It definitely wont fall out of the clip on its own.






:twothumbs


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Captain said no blue...

mellowman said blue...

So... blue or no blue?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Guess our eyes are different as I can't imagine these things varying in tint that much... To me cool side of white but not too blue. Definitely not nearly as blue as the cheap 15 led shower head lights at rite aid. Outdoor colors aren't all washed out. Greens look green browns look brown. Definitely not neutral or warm but I find this very usable.


----------



## mellowman

Re: swapping LEDs

The silicone grill around the LEDs actually pulls off. Below the circuit board is held by 2 screws. Unfortunately the power wires soldered on the other side are not long enough to remove the board from the casing to desolder the wires. Looks like final assembly and soldering was through the left knob, now glued shut.

The solder points for the power wires are located vertically directly below the top middle LED in between the two lower LEDs in the pic below. If one were to cut the power wires (board does extend long enough for this on the right side), add extensions and route them over the board as there is space above the top middle LED and then solder the power wires on the front it should work fine. This would allow for swapping the LEDs.

Sorry for the blurry pic. Camera batteries are dead so just grab my cell phone.






FWIW, the voltage on High is 3.2v and the lowest Low is 2v. Can't measure current without cutting one of the power wires and given the narrow space won't be possible. Perhaps if I actually do the LED swap.

edit: duh, was able to measure current since there is metal tube inside. High = .7A and Low = 25mA.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Here are two pics. One on the white fridge, and one on a white wall.

The left one is a cheap shower head from rite aid, the right one is the IRIX. This is exactly what I am seeing with my eyes.

The fridge






The white wall


----------



## edc3

Mine's not too blue, pretty much what I was expecting. If anything, it's a tad less blue than my PT Quad.


----------



## mellowman

I forgot I had a cheap 9 led light I got for free at harbor freight. Yes, the irix isn't has blue as that. My earlier comparison with DX lights were P7 lights, not LED lights.

I guess we can all agree it isn't too blue but is on the blue side of things.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Hey has anybody gone through a battery yet? I thought I would do a run time test on a fresh eneloop with the Irix on HIGH.

Not impressed. 2 hours 20 minutes... The specs say 100 hours, I am sure that is on low, but I cant believe I got less than 2.5 hours on high.

All my 'loops are pretty new too. Im going to try another run with a different eneloop and see... damn.

playing around... you can see a bit of nose illumination going on... weird how reflection of the 5 lights ended up on my mouth


----------



## gunga

Ugh, someone need to review the Irix 1!


----------



## Beacon of Light

I got my Irix Is and IIs Friday but was so busy I didn't open it till today. Very impressed with the design and comfortable fit. The variable dimmer is easily the "Why don't all lights have this" no brainer! I used both tonight outside and the low seems lower than 5 lumens which is a good thing for me. Seems lower than the low on H01 by iTP even. The high on the I is 35 lumens and that still way higher than I generally use. The II goes to 50 lumens and is noticeably brighter than the I but I doubt I'll be using either light near the high end as I prefer runtime over brightness. I'll be doing runtime on low starting with the Irix I. Stay tuned to the link in my thread in my signature. I also have extra for sale in the marketplace. These are going to be good sellers for sure and beats the pants off most 3AAA headlamps for runtime. This will be a hit!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Im very interested in your run time tests on low Beacon. I dont have the patience for those, but am doing another on one high.

Are you starting with alkaline, lithiums, or Ni-MH?


----------



## Beacon of Light

NiMH as always, that's all I ever use.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

My preference as well. I REALLY hope we can get close to 100 hours on low with one NIMH. However with my first test on high, I have doubts.


----------



## gunga

How does the UI work on the 1?


----------



## defloyd77

Captain Spaulding said:


> My preference as well. I REALLY hope we can get close to 100 hours on low with one NIMH. However with my first test on high, I have doubts.



I severely doubt it with NiMH, alkaline may be another story.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

defloyd77 said:


> I severely doubt it with NiMH, alkaline may be another story.



Well my second test on high with a different eneloop lasted 2:25 as well. Am I out of line expecting more run time with an NiNH?


----------



## defloyd77

Captain Spaulding said:


> Well my second test on high with a different eneloop lasted 2:25 as well. Am I out of line expecting more run time with an NiNH?



No, not at all, I meant the runtime on low, my mistake.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

I'm sorry, I re-read my post and didn't mean what it sounded like. I understand that you meant low but I was asking if you guys think that I am expecting too much with only getting 2 and a half hours on high with an eneloop... I guess I should try an alkaline.


----------



## Solscud007

How does this compare to the Saint minimus in terms of performance? Obviously price is a big difference.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Capt. Spaulding, 2 1/2 hours on high is pretty good actually, that comes out to 150 minutes. Look at some of the single AA handheld lights and see what their runtime is at high. Some aren't even an hour. For runtime, low is where it's at and I am starting the runtime on the IRIX I this afternoon. IRIX II will follow the conclusion of the first runtime test.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Oh ok. I guess I just thought these 5mm led's wouldn't use as much power and I guess the 100 hour on low claim made me expect more on high. It's cool, you're right 2.5 hours is no slouch! I'm going to try an alkaline just for grins.


----------



## Beacon of Light

I started a runtime test at midnight last night on both the IRIX I and II as well as a 4Sevens Quark AA (running on a single AAA). The IRIX lights were set to low and the Quark was moon mode. I got to say, other than a wider hotspot with more flood, the IRIX lights seemed pretty much as dim as the Quark moon mode. This is a good thing. If this gets the runtime advertised at, these will probably become my favorite headlamps. I did compare the IRIX beams brightness to other low lights like the ReVO and the ReVO was much bright on low which is 1.5 lumens and the IRIX are supposed to be 5 lumens on low (which was one on the reasons I wasn't looking forward to an IRIX since a 5 lumen low is too high for me) but as I said it has about the same brightness as Quark moon, and in fact the hotspot on the Quark moon has more intensity that either IRIX. This was welcome news and now we wait to fine the results of the runtime test.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

cave dave said:


> Also 5mm leds sticking out like that with no lip below will likely cause a glare problem for eyeglass wearers.



Does it cause glare for someone that wears eyeglass? Thx.


----------



## edc3

Yes, swiveled all the way down it glares with our without glasses.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

edc3 said:


> Yes, swiveled all the way down it glares with our without glasses.



I guess Iris II is not for me then. Does anyone have the Iris I? Can you tell does it cause glare for someone that wears eyeglass?


----------



## Beacon of Light

I don't wear glasses, but with the same design, I would think they would both have the same issues if one has glare for people that wear glasses.


----------



## RobertM

Beacon of Light said:


> I don't wear glasses, but with the same design, I would think they would both have the same issues if one has glare for people that wear glasses.



Thanks for the info. As one who wears glasses, a headlamp that causes glare is pretty hard to deal with. While these look pretty cool, I think I'll stick to my Saint Minimus.


----------



## Beacon of Light

IRIX lights on *low* @ *35 hours* looking the same as when I started Sunday night at midnight.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Beacon of Light said:


> I don't wear glasses, but with the same design, I would think they would both have the same issues if one has glare for people that wear glasses.


 
I was hoping the Iris I wouldn't because the 5mm led does seem to protude out like the II.


----------



## mellowman

Beacon, I gave the current draw from the battery in a previous post.

High was .7A and lowest Low was .025A. Just divide this number by the mAh of your battery to get run time. Probably should multiply by say 85% to account for driver efficiency as it converts the 1.2V of the battery to 3.2v to 2v (3.2v on high, 2v on low).

Ex. on low: 2000 mAh Eneloop on low @ 0.025A = 2000mAH/25mA = 80 hrs * 85% = 68 hrs. With an alkaline or lithium bat, capacity is around 3000mAh which gives around 100 hrs. Actually I think lithium's (L91) are around 2850mAh but nominal voltages is higher which should improve efficiency a bit. 

Ex. on high: 2000 mAh Eneloop on High @ .7A = 2000mAH/700mA = 2.86 hrs * 85% = 2.43 hrs. L91 should be 3.64 hrs.

BTW, Spaldings post giving 2 hrs 20 min or 2.333 hrs on an eneloop gives an efficiency of 81.7% on high which might be a more accurate efficiency number to use, at least on high.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Thanks for the tip mellowman. How did you figure on the 85% efficiency number? Is there a formula to figure that out or was that just a rough estimate?


----------



## mellowman

Rough estimate. Generally converter losses are 15-20% in conversion, which in this case the driver is a boost converter.

edit: Efficiency is a function of the difference in conversion. Given the voltage differences between High and Low the efficiency should be better at Low than High. If you continue your test we should be able to figure it out. Might turn out better than 85%.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Here are the IRIX I and IRIX II @ *48 hours* at midnight last evening. Still going strong at *60 hours* now. 







The middle light is a Quark AA running a AAA Duraloop. I expect that to get at least 100 hours, so we will see.


----------



## gunga

Can we get more detailed info on the Irix 1?


----------



## dealgrabber2002

@ Beacon of Light,

Since you have both headlamp, can you find out something for me?

I know the Iris II 5mm led are protrude, therefore will have glares for people with eyeware.

What about the Iris I? It seems like the 5mm led is not protrude. Does it still have glares for people with eyeware?

TIA.


----------



## Beacon of Light

I don't wear eyeglasses, but last night I rotated them both while wearing pointing down as far as it goes and it didn't glare. Not sure if wearing glasses would change that at all.


----------



## mellowman

Some duct tape, maybe a few layers, on the bottom front edge below the two leds should stop any glare issues unless rotate all the way down, in which case any headlamp would give you glare.

Alternatively, one could paint the bottom edge of the two bottom leds.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Great tip mellowman. I thought I remember a similar tip to one of those Energizer Headlamps (Hardcase?) that had this problem until Energizer revised it with dark black plastic instead of the earlier see through translucent plastic.


----------



## Beacon of Light

IRIX I & II @ *74.5 hours*






IRIX I is already past it's posted 72 hour runtime. No signs of dimming so far.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Wow nice.

Im curious why the Irix I is rated at lower run time than the Irix II if the I only has 4 LED's on when on low and the II has 5 on. Anyone?


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Beacon,

Can I request a beam shot on the wall with the 4 led on and max out lumen for the Iris I? I want to see the beam profile. Thanks.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Captain Spaulding said:


> Wow nice.
> 
> Im curious why the Irix I is rated at lower run time than the Irix II if the I only has 4 LED's on when on low and the II has 5 on. Anyone?



Not sure either as the IRIX I on low the LEDs are a little dimmer than the IRIX II on low. And around 4 or 5am (*76 or 77 hours*) the IRIX II was off. The IRIX I is STILL going heading towards *96 hours* if it makes it to midnight. Wondering if Icon goofed and mixed up the data where the IRIX I has a 100 hour runtime and the IRIX II is 72 hours? Not sure...


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Yikes, that would be a colossal goof. 

It actually would make more sense however...


----------



## Beacon of Light

IRIX I still going @ *92.5 hours*!


----------



## Beacon of Light

IRIX I stopped at 12:30am so total runtime is *96.5 hours!!! *Checking the voltage it was .92v


----------



## mellowman

Beacon, what NiHm bats were you using? 2000 mAh Eneloops? 

Yea, the given lower runtime number on the Irix I doesn't any sense given the center LED doesn't light up. Now that I think about it the lumen numbers don't make much sense either, that center LED on the Irix I should put out more lumens than 1 of the 5mm LEDs.


----------



## Beacon of Light

mellowman, the IRIX I had the HIGHER runtime than the IRIX II. The center LED does light up once you are around 50-60% to high power.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Beacon of Light said:


> mellowman, the IRIX I had the HIGHER runtime than the IRIX II. The center LED does light up once you are around 50-60% to high power.


 
Hey Beacon of Light,

Is it possible to get a beamshot on the wall of the 4 5mm led and also one with all the led on for the Iris I? I might be interest in one depending on the beam profile.

Also, how comfortable is the holder pressing against your head? The Rayvoc(?) 1AA headlamp holder is not very comfortable. Left an deep imprint on my forehead.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

So Beacon, can you tell which is brighter on high? Do you think the lumens on HIGH is mixed up too, or do you think just the runtime on LOW is mixed up?

They are both rated at 5 lumens on low and I can see why the Irix I has more runtime with only 4 LEDs on but Im curious if the Irix II is really 50 lumens on high.

Is the 5th LED on the Irix I actually different, or is it just using a reflector?


or am i just confusing myself... ?


----------



## FlashPilot

Those are all very good questions and Im looking forward to some clarity myself.


----------



## Beacon of Light

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Hey Beacon of Light,
> 
> Is it possible to get a beamshot on the wall of the 4 5mm led and also one with all the led on for the Iris I? I might be interest in one depending on the beam profile.
> 
> Also, how comfortable is the holder pressing against your head? The Rayvoc(?) 1AA headlamp holder is not very comfortable. Left an deep imprint on my forehead.


*
IRIX I* beamshot on high (with center LED as well as 4 surrounding LEDs) 6-7 ft feet away






*IRIX II* beamshot on high 6-7 feet away





The holder is very comfortable. It comes with an extra pad if you needed more comfort but I have never even tried the extra pad as it doesn't need it IMHO.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Captain Spaulding said:


> So Beacon, can you tell which is brighter on high? Do you think the lumens on HIGH is mixed up too, or do you think just the runtime on LOW is mixed up?
> 
> They are both rated at 5 lumens on low and I can see why the Irix I has more runtime with only 4 LEDs on but Im curious if the Irix II is really 50 lumens on high.
> 
> Is the 5th LED on the Irix I actually different, or is it just using a reflector?
> 
> 
> or am i just confusing myself... ?



I think they may have just mixed up the runtime numbers between models as the IRIX II is noticeably brighter on high. 

I can't tell if the LED is different but I think it is like the Princeton Tec Remix which has a cluster of 3 5mm LEDs that have a low and a high, and then has a Maxbright LED that is higher on low than even the 3 LEDs on high. Sort of seems like the same concept. The center LED is probably a good 10-15 lumens brighter (maybe more) than the surrounding 4 LEDs.


----------



## Beacon of Light

Here are a couple more comparison shots I took last evening on high. After doing the side by side comparisons I was quite surprised at how much more floody the IRIX II is and that is accepting the fact that the IRIX I is a very floody light naturally. The IRIX I has a bit more throw and isn't as bright on high. Pictures should demonstrate this pretty clearly (blurry in a couple of shots haha).

*IRIX I* at 15 feet:





*IRIX II* at 15 feet:





*IRIX I* looking at ground:




*
IRIX II* looking at ground:


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Beacon of Light said:


> I think they may have just mixed up the runtime numbers between models as the IRIX II is noticeably brighter on high.
> 
> I can't tell if the LED is different but I think it is like the Princeton Tec Remix which has a cluster of 3 5mm LEDs that have a low and a high, and then has a Maxbright LED that is higher on low than even the 3 LEDs on high. Sort of seems like the same concept. The center LED is probably a good 10-15 lumens brighter (maybe more) than the surrounding 4 LEDs.



Ah, this makes me feel better. I wanted the brighter and floodier of the two and even though the runtime is off, I feel I made the right choice. :thumbsup:

I can live with 75+ hours of runtime... Plus I dont like the purple body of the Irix I!


----------



## yowzer

Whenever I see this thread I think of the operating system. 

Anybody have a comparison picture of these lights with a Zebralight H50 or H501 for scale?


----------



## gunga

Can the Irix 1 be modded? I need a neutral emitter in one.

I would likely get one if they can be modded...


----------



## jag-engr

mellowman said:


> Some duct tape, maybe a few layers, on the bottom front edge below the two leds should stop any glare issues unless rotate all the way down, in which case any headlamp would give you glare.



Great idea! :twothumbs Eliminate glare with no permanent modification to the light.




gunga said:


> Can the Irix 1 be modded? I need a neutral emitter in one.
> 
> I would likely get one if they can be modded...



I would love to put in a better power LED, such as a neutral XP-G (or XP-E for throw) and warm 5mm LEDS. If I could only make one of those changes, I would definitely go for warm 5mm LEDs.


----------



## Illuminator

*New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I was looking for a quality, sturdy LED headlamp that uses single AA battery and came across ICON IRIX II headlamp. My goal is to standardize all my battery needs to rechargeable AA batteries for general purpose lights excluding tactical/weapon lights. 
We all know that the same genius behind Surefire weapon lights is behind the design of this headlamp. I ordered from the Opticsplanet and few days later, Santa in brown clothing delivered these beauties.

















Likes: This thing is built like a tank. Bright enough for general usage...camping, scaring little kids. Competitive pricing (compared to other LED and non-LED headlamps) , Sturdy construction (did I say this is built like a tank?), easy to use (can be operated with one hand with gloves), adjustable angle, can be easily removed and used as regular hand held light. LED lamp will last longer. And my two favorite reasons, it uses single AA battery and it has adjustable brightness control. This was designed by our own PK of Surefire.

Dislikes: Not the cheapest but not the most expensive either (you get what you pay for). I wish there was more tension (or friction) on clips that holds this unit in its place but as someone already pointed out this is an easy fix. However, I don't think it will easily pop out even without the added friction. Packaging is hard to get through especially when you were eagerly waiting for its arrival. Sharp knife was deployed to destroy the packaging.

Conclusion: I highly recommend this headlamp to anyone who sees a need to have hands-free light source. This is a must have for campers, survivalists and collectors.


----------



## abarnhart

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Was wondering if there were any long-term use reviews? These finally made it the shelves of my local sporting goods store and was thinking about picking up a Irix II. Do they continue to live-up to the initial hype?


----------



## mellowman

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I bought an Irix II and then a soon after a ZL H51w. Spend more and get a ZL. Soo worth it!


----------



## debeli

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



mellowman said:


> I bought an Irix II and then a soon after a ZL H51w. Spend more and get a ZL. Soo worth it!



Why?


----------



## abarnhart

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



debeli said:


> Why?


 Agreed.  I know there are LOTS of Zebralight fans out there and I've read plenty of glowing opinions of those lights. I'm particularly interested in the Irix and would love to hear from a person who has used it for an extended period of time.


----------



## Size15's

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

What I like about the IRIX is the simple ability to dial the output to what I need. No farting about with clicks and modes and all the gumpf.
Another thing I like is the single-AA battery compared to the three-AAA batteries used by the PT EOS.

I've just got home from a hiking weekend and I took a pair of IRIX with LiAA batteries, and a Saint Minimus + an ICON SOLO with me onto the Brecon Beacons.
Okay so we had some of the best hiking weather I've ever experienced and make good time so I didn't need to use them on the trail, but back at the bunk house I used an IRIX dialled to it's lowest so as not to disturb the others. It's super simple to wear either as a headlamp, or unclip to handhold.

The three times I've used IRIX for night-hiking they've been fine. I've found there is a tendency for people to start off with headlamps too bright, which knackers the runtime. Even the more experienced night-hikers I've been out with go through the process of toggling the modes of their headlamps [and wishing they could use the high output mode the whole time].
So while others were choosing between medium and low, myself and a couple others I loaned IRIX to were quickly able to dial precisely the amount of light they needed.
The rotary dial is straight forward enough to operate with gloves on. Far easier than the PT EOS.

One thing I would change is the colour - from grey to bright orange would be my preference!

Al


----------



## abarnhart

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Thank you Al! Just wanted to hear if they remained worthy of use after some time. It was a bit strange that this was the only thread of reviews and comments that I could find searching. I went ahead and snagged one of the II's. For the price, it looks like a solid lamp. 

I have to agree... some brighter colors would rock. And, I'm a sucker for top straps... Lighthound even has a picture of the Irix's with top straps. Would love one of those!


----------



## defloyd77

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Was buying a couple Nite-Ize Curvyman headphone cord organizers at Optics Planet and thought, "heck, I might as well spend 22 extra dollars to get free shipping." So, now I have an Irix 2 on the way. Can't wait.


----------



## bbaker22

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I've been using the Irix II for quite a while now. I definitely like it. I use it around the house and for camping. 

To me, it feels cheap compared to my Zebralight (which I somehow lost). But, I have had zero durability issues.

The adjustable brightness is a GREAT feature. Runtime on the lowest setting is long (I don't know how long, but I sometimes use the lowest setting as a nightlight for my kids). The brightest setting is not spectacular, but sufficient for just about all my headlamp tasks (aside from mountain biking, which is a totally different need).

I initially had glare problems, but came up with a simple enough solution that works fine for me. I just put the headlamp up higher on my head and adjust the angle of the light appropriately. Feels a bit different, but works just fine, elminating glare while staying put.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Someone please stand 36" from the wall and measure the diameter of the beam? 

I want to calculate the beam angle on the Irix II for the Flood Beam Headlamp Thread. 

(Actually doesn't matter how far away you stand as long as you give me accurate measurement (a) from light to wall and (b) diameter of beam)


----------



## mellowman

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



debeli said:


> Why?


 
Irix low ~= ZL H51w low low (L2) in brightness.
Irix low run-time is about 50-60 hours.
ZL H51w L2 run-time is 384 hours (from ZL).

Irix high ~= ZL H51 med high (M1) in brightness.
Irix high run-time is about 1 hour.
ZL H51w M1 runtime is about 12 hours (again from ZL).

With the H51w I get longer run-times, higher highs and an awesome tint. To me the ZL is easily worth the extra $s. Even then the Irix seems over priced, should be around $10.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Can somebody give me Irix II 'beam diameter' and 'distance from wall' measurements? Please?


----------



## RonM

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



mellowman said:


> Irix low ~= ZL H51w low low (L2) in brightness.
> Irix low run-time is about 50-60 hours.
> ZL H51w L2 run-time is 384 hours (from ZL).
> 
> Irix high ~= ZL H51 med high (M1) in brightness.
> Irix high run-time is about 1 hour.
> ZL H51w M1 runtime is about 12 hours (again from ZL).
> 
> With the H51w I get longer run-times, higher highs and an awesome tint. To me the ZL is easily worth the extra $s. Even then the Irix seems over priced, should be around $10.


 
The ZL is a fine light but it's also well more than twice the price of an IRIX II (got mine for $23 delivered) putting it out of reach for many people. Also, where do you find $10 headlamps that run on a single AA with continuous brightness adjustment and regulation? The IRIX may not be a ZebraLight but it's certainly not a junky $10 headlamp.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



RonM said:


> ... where do you find $10 headlamps that run on a single AA with continuous brightness adjustment and regulation?



Dunno. Closest I could find was a 1xAA Energizer Micro LED for $20, adjustable 5-100%. Unreg'd but claimed 65 lumen and has 2 red LED built in. 

Irix II already down to $19.99 at Amazon. 

Now about those beam measurements...


----------



## mellowman

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Don't think the Irix has regulation other than the dial. If you use primaries, you'll save the difference in batteries given the huge run-time difference. Eventually you'll find this light in the $10 bin. It's just plastic with less than a $1 worth of LEDs, ok lets make it $15 so Irix's kids can eat. It's best features is it uses AA bats and has a dial. The dial isn't the end all be all either as I either adjust low or high anyway and there isn't all that much useful range in-between.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Bolster said:


> Can somebody give me Irix II 'beam diameter' and 'distance from wall' measurements? Please?





Bolster said:


> Now about those beam measurements...


 

I dont think anybody is ignoring you, its just that it is very hard to determine "beam diameter" as this light is completely floody with no real concentrated enough hotspot to measure "beam diameter". There is no real "edge" of which to measure from if that makes sense... I suppose I will give it a shot tonight when I get home, but it is such floody diffused light its going to be hard to be accurate...

EDIT: oh, I see you already grabbed one of the pics I took... Using that pic for reference, the "beam diameter" is approx 8ft.. I imagine I was standing about 8-10 feet away. I will try to get closer measurements in a few hours.




carrot said:


> With the IRIX finally out I can't imagine why anybody would bother buying a Zebralight...?






RonM said:


> The ZL is a fine light but it's also well more than twice the price of an IRIX II (got mine for $23 delivered) putting it out of reach for many people. Also, where do you find $10 headlamps that run on a single AA with continuous brightness adjustment and regulation? The IRIX may not be a ZebraLight but it's *certainly not a junky $10 headlamp*.



+1

To each his own. I myself like the Irix II just fine and have had it awhile since I was one of the very first on CPF to get one. I like the dial interface especially with gloves... I never could reliably click through my Zebra's 6 levels with gloves on to get where I wanted to be. Especially with it strapped to my head. Click, double click, press hold, click etc... IMHO MUCH easier to use the Irix II interface especially with gloves on.

Different stokes for different folks, but I sold my Zebra. (Actually traded it for a M60). I have found the Irix to be perfect for my use of a headlamp. I like very floody, low output, convenient interface in a headlamp. Just me.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Captain Spaulding said:


> I dont think anybody is ignoring you, its just that it is very hard to determine "beam diameter" as this light is completely floody with no real concentrated enough hotspot to measure "beam diameter". There is no real "edge" of which to measure from if that makes sense... I suppose I will give it a shot tonight when I get home, but it is such floody diffused light its going to be hard to be accurate...



Whew, I was beginning to worry. Thanks. 

Regarding measuring the beam...similar problems with many floody lights, and it does entail some judgment calls. You just do the best you can; we are looking for round numbers, not minutes and seconds of angles. Looking at the beam, find a point at which the beam starts to drop rapidly away. I aim for the middle of that "transition area" because that's where the light outside the main beam becomes relatively unusable, if my eyes are adapted to the center portion of the beam. 

The other way of measuring is to set the light onto a protractor, like TurboBB does in post 12 here. 

Thanks!!


----------



## Bolster

Yes, the Irix II is more problematic than most, due to the way it fades out. I see your point, reviewing the beamshots to date. If it were me I'd be measuring between the green arrows.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

Bolster said:


> Can somebody give me Irix II 'beam diameter' and 'distance from wall' measurements? Please?


 


Bolster said:


> Whew, I was beginning to worry. Thanks.
> 
> Regarding measuring the beam...similar problems with many floody lights, and it does entail some judgment calls. You just do the best you can; we are looking for round numbers, not minutes and seconds of angles. Looking at the beam, find a point at which the beam starts to drop rapidly away. I aim for the middle of that "transition area" because that's where the light outside the main beam becomes relatively unusable, if my eyes are adapted to the center portion of the beam.
> 
> The other way of measuring is to set the light onto a protractor, like TurboBB does in post 12 here.
> 
> Thanks!!


 


Bolster said:


> Yes, the Irix II is more problematic than most, due to the way it fades out. I see your point, reviewing the beamshots to date. If it were me I'd be measuring between the green arrows.


 
Sounds good. Ill get as accurate as I can!


----------



## gunga

Well, as long as people aren't having any real issues, I may have to get a couple of these. The dial really is a nice feature, and if anything, it's a great loaner headlamp. Light, easy to use, and single AA. Oh, and a lot cheaper than a Zebralight or Spark.


----------



## bbaker22

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Bolster said:


> Whew, I was beginning to worry. Thanks.
> 
> Regarding measuring the beam...similar problems with many floody lights, and it does entail some judgment calls. You just do the best you can; we are looking for round numbers, not minutes and seconds of angles. Looking at the beam, find a point at which the beam starts to drop rapidly away. I aim for the middle of that "transition area" because that's where the light outside the main beam becomes relatively unusable, if my eyes are adapted to the center portion of the beam.
> 
> The other way of measuring is to set the light onto a protractor, like TurboBB does in post 12 here.
> 
> Thanks!!


 
Haha. Yeah, I wasn't ignoring you, but when I turned on my headlamp last night to measure, I thought, "err....where's the edge? It fades away so slowly."

baker


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I suppose, with the correct equipment, you could find the edge of the beam by defining it as the place where it's 50% the brightness of the center. But for the time being we'll go with the best estimate, or better yet...multiple estimates.


----------



## RonM

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Hope this works. Haven't posted images here in a long time.

This is a beam shot of the IRIX II at 36" from the wall. I'll leave it to others to interpret the beams size.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Nice beam shot! Tough call but somebody's gotta do it, so I'll call that 20 inches. (From 2 to 22). So let's see here...opposite side of 36, adjacent side of 10, outside the beam is 74.5 deg, half the beam is 15.5 deg, full beam is......31 degrees. Cool, thanks. 

That's probably in the ballpark because other "bare 5mm LEDs" in other lights do about the same. The Foxfurys and the Energizers on flood setting do about the same. That's actually somewhat narrow for a flood beam IMO. I consider a floody beam to be 60-120 degrees of useable light. 

OK, excellent, thank you. I'll quit bugging you guys, and you can go back to arguing Irix vs Zebra...LOL...

[EDIT: Bought my own Irix Icon II and measured the beam in person. 30 degrees.]


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Bolster said:


> Nice beam shot! Tough call but somebody's gotta do it, so I'll call that 20 inches. (From 2 to 22). So let's see here...opposite side of 36, adjacent side of 10, outside the beam is 74.5 deg, half the beam is 15.5 deg, full beam is......31 degrees. Cool, thanks.
> 
> (If you wanted to really give it benefit of the doubt and call it a 22" diameter that would make it a 34 degree beam.)
> 
> That's probably in the ballpark because other "bare 5mm LEDs" in other lights do about the same. The Foxfurys and the Energizers on flood setting do about the same. That's actually somewhat narrow for a flood beam IMO. I consider a floody beam to be 60-120 degrees of useable light.
> 
> OK, excellent, thank you. I'll quit bugging you guys, and you can go back to arguing Irix vs Zebra...LOL...


 
Ill let you do the math and see how close it is to RonM's but I measured just now from standing 6 feet away from the wall, I measured about 5 1/2 feet even diameter... Close to RonM's or not so much?


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Captain Spaulding said:


> Ill let you do the math and see how close it is to RonM's but I measured just now from standing 6 feet away from the wall, I measured about 5 1/2 feet even diameter... Close to RonM's or not so much?



Not so much. That would be more like a 48 degree beam.

[EDIT: Bought my own Irix and measured the beam in person. It's a 30-degree beam.]


----------



## RonM

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

CS - Since you were twice the distance, the spot should be twice the size. So, based on Bolster's measurement from my pic, the spot should be 44" (4" shy of 4'). You measured 5'6". But this type of beam, with no defined edge, is hard to measure. It's all up for interpretation.


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

My "beamshot" is not nearly as defined as in your pic. By a ling shot. That's just not what my eyes see. I guess I was trying to measure from where the light tapered off the quickest... I dunno... Mine is pretty much a diffused wall of light. :shrug: I guess that protractor method would be much more accurate. Oh well, interesting nonetheless.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Agree, the precise (or even not-so-precise) angle is up for interpretation, but any of the angles we've calculated so far are fairly narrow for a beam that's considered "floody."

Anyway, thanks guys for all the effort you put into answering my question!


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Bolster said:


> Both results mean a fairly narrow beam however.


 
I just don't see how this could be described as a narrow beam at all. RonM, do you think that pic is a good representation of what your eyes really see? I'm starting to wonder about my eye sight if this is described as a a narrow beam lol.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Narrow for a flood, I mean. Compare a 30 degree beam to an 80, 90, or 120 beam.

30 would be HUGE compared to pretty much any throwy beam.

Ron, permission to use your beamshot in the thread I'm working on?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Gotcha. Very diffused, floody, and lacking a concentrated hot spot, but not the widest projection angle. Just read your floody headlight thread, thanks. Even though it's not as wide as others, I still think the peripheral vision is pretty good. 

Thanks!


----------



## RonM

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Captain Spaulding said:


> I just don't see how this could be described as a narrow beam at all. RonM, do you think that pic is a good representation of what your eyes really see? I'm starting to wonder about my eye sight if this is described as a a narrow beam lol.


Eyes have better dynamic range than digital cameras but the pic came out pretty much like I see it in real life. Also mine's only 3' from the wall so things will be a bit more defined.



Bolster said:


> Narrow for a flood, I mean. Compare a 35-40 degree beam to an 80, 90, or 120 beam.
> 
> 35-40 would be HUGE compared to pretty much any throwy beam.
> 
> Ron, permission to use your beamshot in the thread I'm working on?


Exactly. This light strikes a nice balance between throw and pure flood. 

Yes, feel free to use the beamshot.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

If you look in the Flood Beam Headlamp List, compare the Energizer 6 (which has a 40 beam) to the H501 shots (80 beam). The beamshots with the horizontal bar in them were taken by me, and they were taken from the same distance away. So you can easily compare what a 40 degree vs an 80 degree beam would look like. My opinion is that any degree beam is good; just got to match the beam with the intended use. If you're looking for something between flood and throw, then 30 might do it.


----------



## RonM

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I'm getting some flicker (not PWM) at full bightness. Not happy about that. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Captain Spaulding

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



RonM said:


> I'm getting some flicker (not PWM) at full bightness. Not happy about that. Anyone else experiencing this?



That sucks. I know you're plenty experienced for all of the usual suggestions... Does it only happen at full brightness? 

How "used" is it? Just wondering how much more run time you have than me (if any)


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

After reading this thread I got an Irix II from 'a major online retailer'. Used it for reading a paper book in bed last night, great wide beam for the purpose. The light does swivel down too easily in the headband clip, maybe some strategically placed duct tape will solve that. The continuous brightness control is something I'm coming to enjoy on more and more lights, great for balancing night vision with acuity for near field tasks.

A nice lightweight inexpensive AA headlight, glad I got one.


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Picked one up for the truck to test out, for the money they are pretty damn good. For $20 shipped I'll be getting a few more for other vehicles and including 4x lithium AAs. Headlamps are the way to go for car light.


----------



## DaveT

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Hi V8 - where are you seeing them for $20 shipped, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Hi DaveT, I can't quite match V8's deal, but I purchased one for $19.99 on Amazon + 2.99 shipping. Amazon sells them at a number of different prices. See this link.


----------



## defloyd77

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Got mine (finally) today. Kind of have mixed feelings on it. The LED's, although they don't have the typical uneven Nichia GS kind of beam, actually do a poorer job rendering color than the Nichias. The bracket as you all know isn't quite tight enough, there aren't any o-rings on the battery tube threads and personally and the dial kind of feels awkward to operate. It's pretty bright though.


----------



## biowheel

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



RonM said:


> Hope this works. Haven't posted images here in a long time.
> 
> This is a beam shot of the IRIX II at 36" from the wall. I'll leave it to others to interpret the beams size.


 
Thanks for this beam shot!


----------



## RonM

There's any easy fix for the loose bracket issue. Take a rubber band and run it vertically between the foam pad and bracket. Then loop the top of the rubber band in front of and below the knob and loop the bottom of the band on the lip over the LEDs. From the front you'll see the band as it over and underlines the word "IRIX".


----------



## turboBB

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



defloyd77 said:


> Kind of have mixed feelings on it. The LED's, although they don't have the typical uneven Nichia GS kind of beam, actually do a poorer job rendering color than the Nichias. The bracket as you all know isn't quite tight enough, there aren't any o-rings on the battery tube threads and personally and the dial kind of feels awkward to operate. It's pretty bright though.


 
This pretty much sums up my initial impressions about this HL as well. It's a nice light overall and while great in concept could've been better in execution. 

On mine, two of the 5mm LED are bluish while the other two are yellowish but this is only evident while up close against a wall.
Bracket, consideirng this was designed by someone who is considered to be a genius in the flashlight industry, I think it could've been better impemented. Why should customers have to jerry-rig something to over come bracket weakness? Surely this should've been caught during QA.
I do notice a white o-ring on my battery tube, was it missing from yours?
My dial is quite stiff and difficult to operate smoothly.
Last but not least, the headband... probably one of the least comfortable ones due to the use of stiff Nylon on the front portion that attaches to the bracket.
 I'm conducting runtime tests on H w/a Eneloop and will post the graph in about 2 hrs or so.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I purchased one for $20. I have the same exact impressions as turboBB above, but one of the main reasons I purchased the light, was because I was having real difficulty determining the beam angle from reports. Thought it would be easier to just get one and measure it myself. So I did. 

It's a remarkably narrow beam, and while the light has a floody quality (with yellow and purple artifacts), it's hardly a wide-beam flood as advertised. I measure the beam at a narrow 30 degrees. (I consider true flood beams to start at 60 degrees.)

Obviously this could work for some things: I found it nicely illuminates a portion of my keyboard without any spill onto the screen...great for a late night computer session. Also works for night walking if you just want the trail / sidewalk illuminated and nothing else. 

But for getting hand-work accomplished, it's frustrating, I find I am constantly reaching up and adjusting the beam to get it on task. Beam's too narrow. I can't get the headlamp to work well for reading, either, as it evenly illuminates about 1/3 of a page. And I really don't like twisting my head to read. 

I've been wondering what would happen if I ground off the tops of the LEDs, would that spread the beam? As is, the LEDs are highly convex on the surface. What if they were ground or sanded flat? Would that widen the beam? Or narrow it further?


----------



## turboBB

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Bolster said:


> But for getting hand-work accomplished, it's frustrating, I find I am constantly reaching up and adjusting the beam to get it on task. Beam's too narrow. I can't get the headlamp to work well for reading, either, as it evenly illuminates about 1/3 of a page. And I really don't like twisting my head to read.
> 
> I've been wondering what would happen if I ground off the tops of the LEDs, would that spread the beam? As is, the LEDs are highly convex on the surface. What if they were ground or sanded flat? Would that widen the beam? Or narrow it further?


 
I used it to read my kids their bedtime story books last night and encountered the same exact thing, the beam is a wee bit narrow and could only illuminate the center of the page and this wasn't even that big a book. However, the low setting was just the perfect level though.

Be careful grinding the LED, you may end up with a flood but at a cost of no throw based on my experiences here. I may look to upgrade the 5mm w/the RS one like I did w/the Tikkina2. That should give it a very nice floody neutral beam.

EDIT - Runtime completed. Test conducted using freshly charged Eneloop (1.44V @ start, .86V at end). The back of the Irix maxed at 113 degrees during testing:





x = Elapsed time in min | y = Relative light output

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



turboBB said:


> Be careful grounding [grinding] the LED, you may end up with a flood but at a cost of no throw based on my experiences here.



VERY interesting, thanks for that thread. I actually do want flood, even at the expense of throw. I find the light very difficult to use as-is, so either I sell it at a loss, or modify it. I have a mill, so I may clamp the light in the mill and put a grinding stone in the collet, and just shave (grind) off the top of all five domes at once. Then progressively sand. What do you think?

I like the runtime graph, thanks for that. I'm pleased with its regulation, that's good enough for me! What's the Y axis on that graph?


----------



## turboBB

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Heh, grounding... thx for correction. I've updated the graph to reflect the axis (y = relative light output)

I don't think you should grind the top off unless you are ready to reshape and polish the dome as well (has to be a dome or convex shape to act as a lens). I have heard just a light sanding will do wonders to smooth out the beam and make it pretty floody. Some have used Steel wool 0000 but for me that was not enough so I actually went with 1K, 1.5K, 2K sanding paper. Just don't overdo it. Try a little at a time until you get the profile you want. Also I assume you meant 4 LED's since you wouldn't want to touch the center SSC one.

I found that sanding completely killed the throw so ended up using the unmodded RS LED's. I'll likely give that a go after I'm done w/all the runtime tests and will update this thread w/the results.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## tedh

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Bolster, you're going to hate me for saying this, but you've got the tools and the curiosity to do an interesting experiment. Take a discrete 5 mm led and progressively grind off the top. Do beamshots after each shave of the beam top. When you've got it flat, polish the sucker, and see if that changes anything. I'm really curious to see what the shaving would do. 

Ted


----------



## turboBB

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Bolster, you're not going to have an easy time w/this as even after removing the "lens" and reflector, you'll likely not have any room to work with the 5mm LED's:





As per mellowman's earlier post re: the Irix II board, the Irix I will offer the same challenges in that the wires soldered to the board are very short so you'll likely have to unsolder them (total of 4 w/a white one under the top lef 5mm LED) before removing it completely.

If you don't want to go through that trouble then I'd recommend just lightly sanding the tip of the domes being careful not to get dust on the center SSC. Good luck and let us know how it goes.

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## defloyd77

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I'm starting to warm up to mine. It's pretty nice being able to dial down little by little to slowly adapt my eyes to dimmer light or dial upward slowly to adjust to brighter light. 1aa is awesome as well. One problem some with longer hair may have is their hair being twisted around the dial as you turn it on (I confess, I do need me a haircut). All in all, it's a pretty handy light, but not perfect.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Heads up...the Irix Icon II has recently dropped in price at Amazon. Down to one of the lower prices I've seen since I started tracking it, now sub $24 (was $28)

This isn't a recommendation. Mine is actually relegated to the "emergency supplies bucket," possibly to never be used, but that's primarily due to my need for a wider flood. Your needs may be different and this may be just the ticket.

EDIT: Fixed. The headlamp is now in regular use, because it's sufficiently floody for work after this simple mod.


----------



## cacheatnight

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



Bolster said:


> Heads up...the Irix Icon II has recently dropped in price at Amazon. Down to one of the lower prices I've seen since I started tracking it, now sub $24 (was $28)
> 
> This isn't a recommendation. Mine is actually relegated to the "emergency supplies bucket," possibly to never be used, but that's primarily due to my need for a wider flood. Your needs may be different and this may be just the ticket.


 
Were you sanding the LEDs on the IRIX or the IRIX II ? I can't tell from the thread if the two models are being interchanged in various posts.


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Sorry I wasn't clear. First, I modified an Irix II, the "all flood" model. Second, I did not sand; I used the "frosted window" paint you can buy in a rattle can at Home Depot. Would the same treatment work on an Irix I? Probably.


----------



## fedcas

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I really like IRIX I but i have a few doubts:


the most important one: some of you have been using those lamps for nearly 1 year, are them reliable?




mellowman said:


> Now that I think about it the lumen numbers don't make much sense either, that center LED on the Irix I should put out more lumens than 1 of the 5mm LEDs.



that's the point... how is that possible?? I've read about someone owning both models, is II on high really brighter than I on high?
I like the concept but i'm concerned about the max lightness... i need it for outdoor activities so i will use it at low brightness levels most of the time while walking on trails and that kind of things, but it's important to have good throw and high power just for a few seconds if loose the trail and have to look for signs far away for example... if it's really 35 lumens, that would mean nearly 1/3 of my tiny itp a3 eos... and looking for my keyring light every now and then while hiking with a much bigger headlamp on my head doesn't sound very cool :s





turboBB said:


> Bolster, you're not going to have an easy time w/this as even after removing the "lens" and reflector, you'll likely not have any room to work with the 5mm LED's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As per mellowman's earlier post re: the Irix II board, the Irix I will offer the same challenges in that the wires soldered to the board are very short so you'll likely have to unsolder them (total of 4 w/a white one under the top lef 5mm LED) before removing it completely.
> 
> If you don't want to go through that trouble then I'd recommend just lightly sanding the tip of the domes being careful not to get dust on the center SSC. Good luck and let us know how it goes.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tim



is there an oring around the front cover you removed? I'm interested in a headlamp with a good waterproofing and i'm a little bit worried since on other Icon models it's written "Sealed with O-rings; waterproof to one meter for 30 minutes." but on this one they just wrote "Sealed with O-rings; weatherproof" that's not very promising :s



and do somebody have an idea of what kind of led is the center one? it looks very different from Cree leds for example...





EDIT: btw it's not that easy to find info about this model on the internet... so i'll post a couple of reviews i've found too:

http://www.backpacker.com/gear-zone-gear-review-icon-irix-headlamp/gear/14984 (this one i found linked on the official product page)

http://seattlebackpackersmagazine.com/2011/02/01/headlamp-review-icon-ixp107a-irix-i/


plus a cool video!


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Since this thread came up: I noticed that a major online retailer has recently dropped its price on the Irix II almost $10 dollars. It's about as low as I've seen it @ 18.50


----------



## Beacon of Light

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Definitely worth $18.50. I like them both IRIX I and II. Hoping people are happy that I've sold these to a while back. Still loving mine. Mine are both working rock solid. The variable dial still works as it did as new. I really like the low lows when using a drained cell in these.


----------



## turboBB

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

@fedcas, yes there's an o-ring, however I slightly overtightened the screw during reinstallation and it slightly cracked the lens a little so I keep it away from water now and also something you should keep in mind should you attempt to remove the lens.

While I like the headlamp (Irix I), the first time my son dropped it, the IRIX logo fell off, the second time I dropped it, the metal plate at the top of the control dial fell off. However, it's still working just fine. 

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

My Irix II is in an emergency stash cache so doesn't get regular use, but it works as new when I do pull it out.


----------



## Meganoggin

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Just bought another three Irix II's for our fitters at work who will be on site early / late on an upcoming project. 

They really are good value for the features and performance.


----------



## fedcas

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



turboBB said:


> @fedcas, yes there's an o-ring, however I slightly overtightened the screw during reinstallation and it slightly cracked the lens a little so I keep it away from water now and also something you should keep in mind should you attempt to remove the lens.



i see... thanks


----------



## Bolster

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

This thread is approaching TWENTY THOUSAND views...can that be right? What's so interesting here?


----------



## coors

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I recently received an Icon Irix II and so far it has been a very nice experience. As mentioned somewhere in this thread, I read the entire thread before buying one, the tint is just on the blue side of white. Not objectionable at all, IMO. I do have some neutral/warm Cree 5mm LEDs, somewhere around here, that are very bright and I know I'd prefer those in this light, Perhaps I'll attempt to do this in the future, but for now I'm quite pleased to have all that this little lightweight, variable output headlamp offers. Reading with this headlamp, in bed, is really nice as a the light emitted, on its lowest setting, covers both pages of the normal sized paperback, entirely. No hotspot, just even illumination. Amazon has these for $21.34, at this time, and that's who I purchased from.






Update: Icon Irix II runtime on high. with 2000mah Sanyo Eneloop is 2hrs 9mins 3secs. Also, tried two of the suggestions in this thread for tightening up the loose lamp/holder joint. I tried both the Zebralight bracket and the o-ring methods. Both left me wanting a better solution. This evening I decided to remove the light from the bracket, remove the foam pad and both rubber friction/"bumpers" and then with a bic-type lighter, set to its lowest output, I ran the flame for a couple of seconds across the surfaces of the areas that I wanted to bend slightly. Over-bending the two claw type areas, slightly and holding them in that position for 30 seconds or so while the plastic cooled allowed these two clamping surfaces to really tighten the grip on the battery tube. I had to lube the bumpers to get them to reseat. Now, when I turn on the light and adjust the brightness level the lamp does not move in the bracket from these operations. It only moves when I really want it to move. This is a drastic improvement, IMO. 






For the last week this headlamp has been illuminating a Jade-plant, at night. It has gone through 10 NiMH batteries (8 Eneloops and 2 other NiMH) during this time


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

Just got my Irix II. I remembered someone mentioned that it's not waterproof because it has no o-ring. There is an o-ring. It's clear and can easily be overlooked. Also, many mentioned that it swivel too easily; which I agree... to fix this, I bought some shrinking tube from DX and I cut just enough so it won't interfer with closing the battery cap, then heat it up and not it doesnt swivel easily.


----------



## yowzer

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

I just ordered an Irix 1 and 2 to have some cheap single-cell headlamps for emergency bags/cars/loaner use, and got the 1 in the mail today. I'm actually impressed by it for what it is. It goes a lot lower than the rated 2 lumens -- it's comparable to the moonlight levels on my Zebralights, which is nifty. Biggest issue is the loose clip onto the headband.

If only I was better with a soldering iron, I'd consider doing something about that SSC -- either replace it with a high CRI one, or a newer LED. I'm pretty sure the SSC was long obsolete (Though I still love the high CRI version; like its light better than the Cree ones) when the Irix headlamps first came out... I blame using it on Icon's Surefire legacy.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



yowzer said:


> I just ordered an Irix 1 and 2 to have some cheap single-cell headlamps for emergency bags/cars/loaner use, and got the 1 in the mail today. I'm actually impressed by it for what it is. It goes a lot lower than the rated 2 lumens -- it's comparable to the moonlight levels on my Zebralights, which is nifty. Biggest issue is the loose clip onto the headband.
> 
> If only I was better with a soldering iron, I'd consider doing something about that SSC -- either replace it with a high CRI one, or a newer LED. I'm pretty sure the SSC was long obsolete (Though I still love the high CRI version; like its light better than the Cree ones) when the Irix headlamps first came out... I blame using it on Icon's Surefire legacy.



Yowzer,

Where did you get the Irix I from and how much was it going for? Thx.


----------



## mdocod

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*

This thread was enough convincing. I just ordered 6 of these (Irix II) for ~$14 each shipped (from a very popular large feline in a very popular jungle). I'll use Bolster's trick if I need to get more flood out of em... Some will be gifted, I think my wife and I will be keeping 3 as temporary primaries and eventually backups to some sparks when we can afford em. 

They are as low as $12 each right now if you order enough of them "direct" (pun intended) from a large cat and can bump the order over $50 to get free shipping with something else you need. Otherwise, ~$15 each individually shipped. Either way, I am not aware of any headlamp this good for under $20. I despise AAA batteries, I despise unnecessarily complex controls, I despise buttons that are hard to use with gloves on, I despise many things about many headlamps and look forward to using these. 

Regards,
Eric


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*Re: New Icon Irix Headlamp - my mini 1 minute layman's version of review*



mdocod said:


> This thread was enough convincing. I just ordered 6 of these (Irix II) for ~$14 each shipped (from a very popular large feline in a very popular jungle). I'll use Bolster's trick if I need to get more flood out of em... Some will be gifted, I think my wife and I will be keeping 3 as temporary primaries and eventually backups to some sparks when we can afford em.
> 
> They are as low as $12 each right now if you order enough of them "direct" (pun intended) from a large cat and can bump the order over $50 to get free shipping with something else you need. Otherwise, ~$15 each individually shipped. Either way, I am not aware of any headlamp this good for under $20. I despise AAA batteries, I despise unnecessarily complex controls, I despise buttons that are hard to use with gloves on, I despise many things about many headlamps and look forward to using these.
> 
> Regards,
> Eric



LOL. If you still didn't get the hints, go to marketplace and looking under "good deals" and find my post.


----------

